# Finish nailer?



## Bubbagump (Apr 10, 2008)

I am in the market for a pneumatic finish nailer, but I don't know a thing about them. How does nail gauge relate to typical penny size as typically I use 4d, 6d, and 8d? I am mostly going to use this for door jambs, floor moudling, and casings and a friend told me a 16 gauge nailer is likely what I want.


----------



## o_jay66 (Oct 17, 2008)

Nail guage is the diameter of the nail it shoots, most of them shoot a range of lengths. I have a Paslode angled Impulse cordless that I love for most jobs, but they're about $300+. I also have a Bostitch N60 angled pneumatic that I use for hard solid stuff like oak, and I think it was $200-250. I'd recommend either, but I've never been a fan of straight nailers, I prefer the angled ones.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's a chart, going here will also give you a feel for the sizes...

I have a dewalt angled finish nailer...but would trade it in a heart beat for the bostich. The dewalt works well and all, but the bostich has a a set of pads/bumpers that fasten to the guard that fit profiled stock very well.

I too prefer the angled over straight...they seem to be more versitale. While your at it...get a light weight air hose...much easier to drag around than the larger ones.


----------



## sv9779 (Sep 19, 2008)

If you're on a budget don't overlook Harbor Frieght. A lot of thier stuff is junk, but I've been very please with thier nailers. I have a 18 guage finish gun, another one that shoots nails or staples and another that shoots 1/2 inch crown staples. They all work great. I also have a Senco framing nailer and a Craftsman 16 guage T nailer. All work great.


----------



## Bubbagump (Apr 10, 2008)

RippySkippy said:


> Here's a chart, going here will also give you a feel for the sizes...


I saw that chart, but it just confused me more. How is an 8d nail 12.5 gauge? That sounds gigantic as framing nailers are 10 gauge. So I guess in everyone's opinion, for putting in base boards, door casing, and prehung doors, what is a reasonable size? 15, 16, 18 gauge? Looking at the chart though, it seems there is a 100th of an inch difference in diameter between 16 and 18 gauge. So in that case I imagine it is simply what lengths I want in nails.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

For door casings I use 15 Gauge. 18 gauge INMHO falls into the brad nailer category are more for small trim/picture framing activities. The 23ga headless pinners are sweet for delicate trim work...the hole is nearly invisible.

Another source for nailers is Grizzly.com. I have an 18 gauge brad nailer, one of the first ones I ever purchased...beat the snot out if it and it just keeps on working, flawlessly! Their brands are the greenish bodies...but they sell many brands, can't comment on how they compare price wise.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

My preference, 15 ga. for door jambs, 18 ga. for baseboards, window and door casings and 23 for small mouldings. For trim work, shoot 2 nails into each stud and experiment with scraps as to the placing of the nails. Sometimes it is possible to make them disappear by shooting them into a detail line.


----------



## Bubbagump (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone. this has been a big help. Sounds like I want to be in the 15-16 gauge range.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

15/16 ga. would be your best overall choice for trim. But you'll want an 18 ga. brad nailer for smaller profiles too or you'll be splitting the wood. And definitely an angled nailer is the best choice for getting into tight quarters. The Paslodes are great, but not if you're on a budget (I've got a framer and 2 trim guns). Look for deals on "kits" at the big box stores. I ran across a Senco 15 ga. angle nailer/18 ga.stapler/18 ga.brad nailer package at HD for $99.00 with a rolling carry bag a couple of months ago. I didn't really need any more guns, but it was too good a deal to pass up. (My sons will inherit some of my older guns.) You can often find deals on a compressor (if you don't already have one) WITH gun(s) in the $200.00 - $300.00 range.


----------



## super carpenter Rob (Oct 28, 2008)

ebay I have bought about 20 nail guns off ebay save, sometimes you can get recons cheaper than used.senco, dewalt among others you can get rubber bompers for them I always thought senco was the best but they are all about the same the major brands junk will not last and it goes out at the worst time regards Rob


----------



## nailerman (Apr 8, 2008)

There is a Grip-Rite combo kit that I have seen that has a 16 gauge finish nailer, 18 gauge brad nailer, and 18 gauge stapler. Gives you a little taste of everything. 

Burkk


----------

